# è protocollata



## elwen

Hola de nuevo. Me acaba d surgir otra duda que no logro resolver:
¿Cómo traduciríais esta oración?:

"È protocollata presso Tiscali (nombre de una empresa) una ordine di sostituzione gratuita tramite corriere espresso che la Tiscali ha detto di voler inviare al più presto."

Muchísimas gracias de antemano por vuestra ayuda.


----------



## sabrinita85

elwen said:


> Hola de nuevo. Me acaba de surgir otra duda que no logro resolver:
> ¿Cómo traduciríais esta oración?:
> 
> "È protocollata presso Tiscali (nombre de una empresa) *un *ordine di sostituzione gratuit*o* tramite corriere espresso che la Tiscali ha detto di voler inviare al più presto."
> 
> Muchísimas gracias de antemano por vuestra ayuda.


Mi intento, que espero alguien pueda corregir:

Está protocolada en Tiscali una orden de sustitución gratuita por medio de portador expreso que Tiscali ha dicho querer enviar lo más antes posible.


----------



## Dudu678

sabrinita85 said:


> Mi intento, que espero alguien pueda corregir:
> 
> Está protocolada en Tiscali una orden de sustitución gratuita por medio de portador expreso que Tiscali ha dicho querer enviar *lo antes* posible.



Me siento culpable corrigiéndote con lo bien que hablas español, pero se dice "lo antes posible" o "cuanto antes".

Además _protocolado_ no existe y en general tu traducción me suena un poco rara.

No alcanzo a comprender el significado de la palabra _protocollato, _pero aquí va mi humilde intento, interpretando que está en trámite:

Está en proceso (?) en Tiscali una orden de sustitución gratuita por mensajero urgente que Tiscali ha dicho querer enviar cuanto antes.

Si fuera que existe ese protocolo (que no parece por el contexto) diría que "se estipula" o algo similar.


----------



## sabrinita85

Dudu678 said:


> Me siento culpable corrigiéndote con lo bien que hablas español, pero se dice "lo antes posible" o "cuanto antes".
> 
> Además _protocolado_ no existe y en general tu traducción me suena un poco rara.
> 
> No alcanzo a comprender el significado de la palabra _protocollato, _pero aquí va mi humilde intento, interpretando que está en trámites:
> Está en proceso (?) en Tiscali una orden de sustitución gratuita por mensajero urgente que Tiscali ha dicho querer enviar cuanto antes.
> 
> Si fuera que existe ese protocolo (que no parece por el contexto) diría que "se estipula" o algo similar.


No te preocupes, el mío sólo era un intento... tengo que aprender mucho aún!!!

_Protocolado _lo he encontrado en el diccionario 

Lo más antes posible, lo había controlado en google, y parecía decirse.

En todo caso, gracias por corregirme: así puedo aprender!


----------



## Dudu678

Bueno, yo siempre me guío por el DRAE, y mira lo que dice de protocolado.

También comentarte que aunque yo utilizo (y mucho) Google para ver si expresiones son o no comunes (que no correctas) en otros idiomas, hay que tener cuidado. Un vistazo rápido al "estilo", por llamarlo de alguna forma, de las personas que han escrito eso, revela que probablemente no debas fiarte de ellos.

Y otra cosita. _Controlar_ significa según el DRAE "ejercer el control", lo que no incluye la acepción de _controllare_ que tú querías utilizar.  En esa frase concreta, yo diría lo siguiente:

Lo he *buscado / comprobado* en Google y parecía decirse.

¡Saludos!


----------



## sabrinita85

Dudu678 said:


> Bueno, yo siempre me guío por el DRAE, y mira lo que dice de protocolado.
> 
> También comentarte que aunque yo utilizo (y mucho) Google para ver si expresiones son o no comunes (que no correctas) en otros idiomas, hay que tener cuidado. Un vistazo rápido al "estilo", por llamarlo de alguna forma, de las personas que han escrito eso, revela que probablemente no debas fiarte de ellos.
> 
> Y otra cosita. _Controlar_ significa según el DRAE "ejercer el control", lo que no incluye la acepción de _controllare_ que tú querías utilizar.  En esa frase concreta, yo diría lo siguiente:
> 
> Lo he *buscado / comprobado* en Google y parecía decirse.
> 
> Saludos!



Sí... pues hay que matar a Laura Tam que dice que existe _protocolar_!!!

Desafortunadamente, cuando busco confirmaciones en google no tengo a nadie que me asegure la fiabilidad de éstas, por lo tanto, si veo que existen más  de 43.000 resultados... suelo confiar en ello


----------



## clarayluz

¿protocolizar?
"Los documentos notariales otorgados fuera de Puerto Rico deberán ser protocolizados para que..."

Clara


----------



## sabrinita85

clarayluz said:


> ¿protocolizar?
> "Los documentos notariales otorgados fuera de Puerto Rico deberán ser protocolizados para que..."
> 
> Clara


En efecto LTam sugiere los dos significados (_protocolar, protocolizar_), pero ahora no sé si confiar ya en este diccionario


----------



## clarayluz

Aquí también:
"Delegación para *protocolizar* acuerdos. Séptimo.–Redacción, lectura y aprobación del Acta de. la Junta. A los efectos del articulo 212 de la Ley de *..."*
(El Boletín Oficial del Estado - Ministerio de la Presidencia - España)

clara


----------



## Dudu678

sabrinita85 said:


> En efecto LTam sugiere los dos significados (_protocolar, protocolizar_), pero ahora no sé si confiar ya en este diccionario



Confía. Protocolar y protocolizar vienen en el DRAE. Te recomiendo que te guardes la dirección del DRAE, te será muy útil.


----------



## sabrinita85

Dudu678 said:


> Confía. Protocolar y protocolizar vienen en el DRAE. Te recomiendo que te guardes la dirección del DRAE, te será muy útil.


¿Entonces por qué se puede decir protocolar y no su participio (protocolado)?
¿Igual es _protoco*ll*ado_? 
¿O simplemente no se utiliza como en italiano?


----------



## Dudu678

Creo que debo volver sobre mis pasos. La existencia del verbo implica la existencia del participio, pienso yo. Además he encontrado esto (sí, en Google, pero fuente fiable y hay más casos):


> En particular hemos señalado que en tal procedimiento es esencial que el notario que suscribe la escritura o acta relativa al poder *protocolado*...


Sin embargo, viendo la definición de este diccionario se me antoja quizá un poco restrictiva y por tanto puediera ser que no adecuada a la traducción que nos ocupa.


> *protocolizar**.*
> * 1.* tr. Incorporar al protocolo una escritura matriz u otro documento que requiera esta formalidad.
> _Real Academia Española © Todos los derechos reservados_


¡Arf! ¡Ya me habéis conseguido liar!


----------



## femmejolie

In Spagna non si usa "protocolar" o almeno non è molto frequente (como no sea en ambientes jurídicos). La prueba está en que el DRAE. usa protocolizar y en la entrada protocolar remite a la 1ª.
Al più presto : *Cuanto antes*/ lo más pronto posible.
Lo más antes posible non ha senso, qui in Spagna non si usa neanche nel parlato, forse è un'espressione sudamericana. Se lo dici qui in Spagna si capisce, ma è un grosso errore.I o non l'ho mai sentito.
Il Google non è da fidarsi.
Il Laura Tam (Hoepli) anch'io ce l'ho, e contiene un sacco di termini ed espressioni sudamericane. Una possibile traduzione che da di al più presto:*ANTES CON ANTES* (mai sentito in Spagna, non ha senso)
Il Laura Tam è come lo Zingarelli.


----------



## sabrinita85

Dudu678 said:


> Creo que debo volver sobre mis pasos. La existencia del verbo implica la existencia del participio, pienso yo. Además he encontrado esto (sí, en Google, pero fuente fiable y hay más casos):
> Sin embargo, viendo la definición de este diccionario se me antoja quizá un poco restrictiva y por tanto puediera ser que no adecuada a la traducción que nos ocupa.
> *¡Arf! ¡Ya me habéis conseguido liar!*





Bueno... ¿entonces como se podría decir _*è protocollata*_?



femmejolie said:


> In Spagna non si usa "protocolar" o almeno non è molto frequente (como no sea en ambientes jurídicos). La prueba está en que el DRAE. usa protocolizar y en la entrada protocolar remite a la 1ª.
> Al più presto : *Cuanto antes*/ lo más pronto posible.
> Lo más antes posible non ha senso, qui in Spagna non si usa neanche nel parlato, forse è un'espressione sudamericana. Se lo dici qui in Spagna si capisce, ma è un grosso errore.I o non l'ho mai sentito.
> Il Google non è da fidarsi.
> Il Laura Tam (Hoepli) anch'io ce l'ho, e contiene un sacco di termini ed espressioni sudamericane. Una possibile traduzione che da di al più presto:antes cuanto antes (mai sentito in Spagna)
> Il Laura Tam è come lo Zingarelli.


 
 Gracias Femme!


----------



## femmejolie

Yo diría "se ha protocolizado en Tiscali una orden..."
Controllare su Google = buscar,ver, comprobar (controlar non ha senso)


----------



## sabrinita85

femmejolie said:


> Yo diría "se ha protocolizado en Tiscali una orden..."
> Controllare su Google = buscar,ver, comprobar (controlar non ha senso)


Ottimo, grazie!!!


----------



## Hatilaus

Unos humildes comentarios.

La expresión protocolizado no es muy normal en España, si, en cambio,  "protocolarizado".

No me suena bien la expresión "protocolizado" ni "protocolarizado" en esa frase, tal vez es traducir de forma demasiado literal el original.
Supongo que aqui (España) se usaría una expresión del tipo:

"Tiscali ofrece/mantiene un procedimiento de sustitución gratuita mediante correo urgente que..."


- H -


----------



## cla71

En mi opinión, la palabra italiana "protocollare" se traduce en español con "asignar un número de expediente". Por lo tanto, la frase podría quedar así: "Tiscali ha asignado el número de expediente a una orden de sustitución gratuita por mensajería urgente y ha manifestado la intención de realizar el envío lo antes posible".


----------



## sabrinita85

cla71 said:


> En mi opinión, la palabra italiana "protocollare" se traduce en español con "asignar un número de expediente". Por lo tanto, la frase podría quedar así: "Tiscali ha asignado el número de expediente a una orden de sustitución gratuita por mensajería urgente y ha manifestado la intención de realizar el envío lo antes posible".


Me parece una buena traducción!


----------



## elwen

Muchas gracias a todos por todas vuestras opciones. La verdad es que no he contestado antes porque quería ver todo lo que decíais. Me habéis ayudado mucho. Gracias de nuevo!


----------



## femmejolie

Hatilaus said:


> Unos humildes comentarios.
> 
> La expresión protocolizado no es muy normal en España, sí, en cambio, "protocolarizado".
> 
> No me suena bien la expresión "protocolizado" ni "protocolarizado" en esa frase, tal vez es traducir de forma demasiado literal el original.
> Supongo que aqui (España) se usaría una expresión del tipo:
> 
> "Tiscali ofrece/mantiene un procedimiento de sustitución gratuita mediante correo urgente que..."
> 
> 
> - H -


Io invece ho sentito un sacco di volte e ho visto "protocolizado/protocolizar" nei documenti legali.
Per giunta, le interpretazioni giuridiche corrispondo agli uomini di leggi, non a noi, penso io  


cla71 said:


> En mi opinión, la palabra italiana "protocollare" se traduce en español con "asignar un número de expediente". Por lo tanto, la frase podría quedar así: "Tiscali ha asignado el número de expediente a una orden de sustitución gratuita por mensajería urgente y ha manifestado la intención de realizar el envío lo antes posible".


*Numero di protocollo*= *Número de protocolo/de expediente/de referencia*
Protocollato =protocolado/protocolizado, ma protocolare riinvia a protocolizar, quindi quest'ultimo è il lemma principale.
(Ho sempre sentito protocolizar, mai protocolar; questo non vuol dire che non sia sbagliata, è un indizio)


----------

